# Just sharing some pics TBH



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

Bee safe and bee happy!


----------



## buffaloeletric (Mar 11, 2010)

I gotta see a pic of the whole TBH, just gotta.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

buffaloeletric said:


> I gotta see a pic of the whole TBH, just gotta.


That I can do.


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

Nordak said:


> Looking good!



Thank you!








And the original nuc prototype.






It's about the shade and I've increased that with size. Also all lids are styrofoam insulated. On a rooftop in SoFLA. Like life before air conditioning. Give them a space they can control. Hollow trees don't have screened bottom boards.


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

Steve56Ace said:


> That I can do.
> View attachment 26673
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Steve56Ace said:


> Give them a space they can control.


I think that and bee density of allotted space are key to success. I try to keep them on the verge of swarming, which can be a tightrope. This year, that proved more than I could handle as I couldn't get in my hives as often as I meant to. Luckily, I still have lots of bees to recover from the swarm losses.


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

Nordak said:


> I think that and bee density of allotted space are key to success. I try to keep them on the verge of swarming, which can be a tightrope.


Same train of thought that has me moving from 10Deep Langs to 8Deeps. Yes it is a tightrope, especially down here. Yes I do practice swarm control but a swarming hive is a good thing. It's what they will/want/need to do and a real part of treatment free keeping. Treat them like cattle and up with a hove in the rear.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm running 8 frame mediums on my foundationless Lang hive. I caught a mid June swarm that is going pretty strong considering they were a bit late. Two boxes completely drawn, full to the brim. About to throw another on to see if they bite. They definitely have the coverage. I was worried when I saw the uniform blonde coloration on this colony. I figured they were probably from a package, but so far they have impressed on their productivity. No mites yet. Not quite ready to rear queens from them, but so far so good.


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

Nordak said:


> I'm running 8 frame mediums on my foundationless Lang hive.


I just took an 8deep to 3 high w/ QE and a medium super above it.

Some more pics_


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

What is you lid made from?


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

shannonswyatt said:


> What is you lid made from?


Combo of the reclaimed pallet wood that dominates the hive and cut lumber(scraps) and door skin. Keeps it light. And the entire hive is 2 part epoxy coated.(except for bee space obviously)((That i spray with a propolis tincture on))


----------

